
ClickJacking Your Way Into Office - joepruitt
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/Joe/archive/2008/10/20/clickjacking-your-way-into-office.aspx
======
ObieJazz
And here I thought this would be about a vulnerability in IE that lets an
attacker run MS Office.

